# Road Trip with the Native Skiff



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

I think we're all wishing we went along! But I could never survive stopping at all the shops you mentioned. I'd be broker than broke!


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

Any Pics???


----------



## bsfl (Jul 30, 2009)

I was in key west for a wedding a while ago and also had a nice conversation with the owner of the angling company. Nice guy with a nice shop, stop by if your in town


----------



## messier69 (Nov 9, 2009)

It was great sharing the waters of the Crystal River and Homosassa with you gentlemen. Hopefully we'll get the chance to do it again.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

The guided trip with Kyle was great and he is an excellent guide and was a pleasure to spend the day with. From Crystal River we drove across the state to Titusville and fished the Oak Hill area on Friday. The water levels were high and the water was the dirtiest I've seen it yet in my limited visits to the ML. I understand this is from all the rains recently. I did manage to find some reds nevertheless . Fished on Saturday in a different area and found lots of reds however my friend ByFly had difficulty connecting (one of those days we all have from time to time). I managed 5 on fly. On Sunday we fished until 10:30 am and BYFly was back in good form catching 2 nice reds. Hit the road around noon and was back home aound 4pm. The Native skiff was a pleasure to fish all week and the trip was very enjoyable.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

This trip was a quickly planned one and lasted for a good eight days. Originally we were to go to Salt Lake City, up to Montana for some fly only fishing and a visit with friend Stu Apte at his summer home, then dropping back through Yellowstone, etc. However, it was not to be this year as both FMH and I had some unexpected individual commitments pop up that called for staying close to home. 

We did not use the Native Skiff as much as we had planned. Just in the Keys and Mosquito Lagoon area's. The Native has the capabilty to fish shallows most anywhere but there always is a time to do things first on the side of sensibility. Basicly the Crystal River, Homassasa, Yankeetown area is best left to a guided trip the first few times. The area is a bit daunting as far as rocks, sponge beds, some real shallows, and resembling The Ten thousand Islands in complexity. Best be safe and not sorry hullwise. I personally am ready to move to Yankeetown after getting the feel of things. No other area we have visited in our State of Florida is as full of posibilitys for light tackle and shallow water fishing plus that "old florida" laid back feel. as far as I'm concerned.

This type of fishing trip can be done economicly if planned. We tend to "go for it" as you only live once.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Another pic


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

An 8 day fishing trip?! I'm envious!  Looks like a good time was had.


----------

